# virtueller COM-Port



## Larry Laffer (30 August 2010)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Software, mit der man die Kommunikation über einen virtuellen COM-Port überwachen / protokollieren kann ?
Hintergrund :
Ich habe ein USB-Gerät, dass mit dem Hauptsystem über die o.g. Schnittstelle kommuniziert. Hier möchte ich mir gerne mal ansehen, was da so abläuft ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 August 2010)

Ich habe das mit einem virtuellen Com-Port noch nicht getestet, aber hast du es schonmal mit PortMon aus der Sysinternals-Suite probiert?

http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/sysinternals/default.aspx


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 August 2010)

Der http://www.serial-port-monitor.com/ funktioniert auch mit VCOMs


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2010)

so ... jetzt werde ich das mal testen - Danke erstmal ...
Allerdings halte ich den Vorschlag von Rainer am Erfolg versprechensten ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 September 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> so ... jetzt werde ich das mal testen - Danke erstmal ...
> Allerdings halte ich den Vorschlag von Rainer am Erfolg versprechensten ...



Worauf stützt sich die Annahme? Weil das Teil von Rainer Geld kostet?

Mit der USB-Com-Port Emulation von Silicon Labs funktioniert der PortMon von Sysinternals zumindest.


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2010)

Hallo Thomas,
meine Annahme stützte sich auf deine eigene Aussage :





Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit einem virtuellen Com-Port noch nicht getestet ...


... daneben kostet das Ding, das Rainer da empfohlen hat auch die ersten 14 Tage kein Geld - und das reicht mir schon. Ach ja, und es tut auch schon, was es soll ...
Also bitte - nichts für ungut ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## vierlagig (1 September 2010)

ich kann rainers empfehlung nur unterstützen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 September 2010)

Hm, das schreit ja fast nach einer Abstimmung: "Welches Tool soll Larry benutzen?"


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 September 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Worauf stützt sich die Annahme? Weil das Teil von Rainer Geld kostet?
> 
> Mit der USB-Com-Port Emulation von Silicon Labs funktioniert der PortMon von Sysinternals zumindest.


Das ist ein ein Free Serial Port Monitor. Der reicht normalerweise aus und kostet nichts (wie der Name schon sagt). Außer man läßt sich die CD schicken. Denn das kostet dann die $11.99.


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2010)

Naja ... die "echte" Free-Version kann das mit den virtuellen Ports auch nicht. Wohl aber die Professional-Version - und die darf man halt 14 Tage testen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 September 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Naja ... die "echte" Free-Version kann das mit den virtuellen Ports auch nicht. Wohl aber die Professional-Version - und die darf man halt 14 Tage testen ...
> 
> Gruß
> Larry


Das wundert mich jetzt aber. Ich habe das aber schon mit unserem VCOM getestet. Um welchen virtuellen COM-Porttreiber geht es denn?


----------



## docauto (1 September 2010)

Wie nehmen die Free Version auch manchmal auf Arbeit und das ging bis jetzt immer mit VCOM. Gestet mit FT323, PS2303 und Atmel USB 

Grüße


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 September 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das wundert mich jetzt aber. Ich habe das aber schon mit unserem VCOM getestet. Um welchen virtuellen COM-Porttreiber geht es denn?


 
Naja ... er wird mir als anwählbare Schnittstelle nicht angeboten. Nur Com1 und Com2, die tatsächlich vorhanden sind. Aber ist ja kein Problem, die Prof-Version sieht dann ja auch den Com4 ...

Es handelt sich um den USB-Com-Treiber von FTDI. Es wird eine Virtuelle Schnittstelle von einem RFID-Kartenleser (hier von Kaba) generiert.
Naja - und da Firma Kaba halt nicht in der Lage ist eine satabil funktionierende Software zu schreiben und auch nicht das Protokoll offen legen will muss man halt selbst ein wenig tätig werden. Bei dem Projekt bin ich allerdings im Augenblick (u.A. auch ermangels der notwendigen Zeit) noch nicht auf der Gewinnerspur ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Jochen Kühner (2 September 2010)

Also der von Microsoft hat bei mir auch mit einem virtuell Comport problemlos funktioniert!


----------

